# ［SOLVED］/dev/mapper/gentoo-usr is already mounted opertional

## 83657664

when system boot,

everything seems ok,when it is mount partion.

only this device : 

```
/dev/mapper/gentoo-usr is already mounted 

e2fsck can not running,aborting.

error opertional .
```

i can't figure why this error happened.

df print

/dev/mapper/gentoo-usr is mounted

it can use mounted files

but can't be unmounted.

```
it's sys target is busy

isof(8) and fuser(1)..........
```

 i can't remember.

anyone know why?Last edited by 83657664 on Sat Jul 16, 2016 12:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

83657664,

After your inappropriate large text, its tempting to just post 'yes' but that would be against the spirit of the Gentoo forum.

I guess that /dev/mapper/gentoo-usr ends up as /usr.  The current wisdom is that to support a separate user, you need an initrd to mount it before udev starts.

Your initrd is therefore responsible for checking /dev/mapper/gentoo-usr before its mounted.

Its not an error to mount an already mounted filesystem but you can't check it. 

My fstab has 

```
# now on ssd

UUID=1c981da8-f0f6-4953-b485-8dbc9e7c6879  /var                    ext4  noatime,noauto,discard    1 0

UUID=24e36648-f410-40b8-931f-41ad46741a47  /usr                    ext4  noatime,noauto,discard    1 0
```

because my initrd mounts both /usr and /var and I don't need localmount to try to remount them.

My initrd also does the fsck when its required.

----------

## 83657664

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 83657664,
> 
> After your inappropriate large text, its tempting to just post 'yes' but that would be against the spirit of the Gentoo forum.
> 
> I guess that /dev/mapper/gentoo-usr ends up as /usr.  The current wisdom is that to support a separate user, you need an initrd to mount it before udev starts.
> ...

 

but how ?

i already had a initrd in /boot

just write a uuid and discard in my fstab,

will you tell me some steps to do?

thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

83657664,

Thank you for fixing you first post.

You need the noauto option for /usr in /etc/fstab so that localmount does not try to mount the already mounted file system.

Do not be tempted to remove the /usr entry as the initrd may read it to find out where /usr is. Then booting will fail.

----------

## 83657664

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 83657664,
> 
> Thank you for fixing you first post.
> 
> You need the noauto option for /usr in /etc/fstab so that localmount does not try to mount the already mounted file system.
> ...

 

add noauto,same error

before openrc start,i notice a msg:

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/mapper/gentoo-usr as /usr, mount -etx4 ........ 

 

NeddySeagoon,

thank you for your help.

i think there is wrong with kernel config.

but where ?

which option can mount /usr before openrc start?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

83657664,

Your kernel is OK.  If there were a problem there, it would just not work.

The message you see is a warning.

 *Quote:*   

> before openrc start,i notice a msg:
> 
>  *Quote:*   mount /dev/mapper/gentoo-usr as /usr, mount -etx4 ........  

 

That's expected.  Its from the initrd mounting /usr before it hands over to the real root filesystem.

The warning is generated by the localmount openrc service trying to mount /usr again and attempting to check it in the process.

Please post your /etc/fstab.  Either copy and paste it to a post or use wgetpaste to put it onto a pastebin.

We don't want any copy typing errors.

----------

## 83657664

NeddySeagoon,

here is my /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/sdb2                      /boot           ext4          defaults,noatime      1 2

/dev/mapper/gentoo-root        /               ext4          noatime         0 1

/dev/mapper/gentoo-usr         /usr            ext4          noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/gentoo-opt         /opt            ext4          noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/gentoo-var         /var            ext4          noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/gentoo-home        /home           ext4          noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/gentoo-swap        none            swap          sw              0 0

```

add noauto,same error

----------

## NeddySeagoon

83657664,

You don't have noauto.

```
/dev/mapper/gentoo-usr         /usr            ext4          noatime,noauto         0 2 
```

Your initrd init script may read the file to determine that /usr is /dev/mapper/gentoo-usr.  It will not use the mount options.

When localmount runs, controlled by OpenRC, it will not try to mount  /usr again as localmount will obey the noauto.

That's fine as /usr is already mounted.

----------

## 83657664

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 83657664,
> 
> You don't have noauto.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

NeddySeagoon

it's no help even change to noauto

here is my rc.log:

```
rc shutdown logging started at Sat Jul  9 18:44:28 2016

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...

 [ ok ]

/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 91: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/keymaps/tasks: No such file or directory

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /tmp ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /opt ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /var ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Shutting down the Logical Volume Manager

 *   Shutting Down LVs & VGs ...

  Logical volume gentoo/root contains a filesystem in use.

  Logical volume gentoo/usr contains a filesystem in use.

 * Failed (possibly some LVs still needed for /usr or root)

 [ !! ]

 * Finished shutting down the Logical Volume Manager

 * Stopping lvmetad ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Sat Jul  9 18:44:30 2016

rc sysinit logging started at Sat Jul  9 18:46:21 2016

   OpenRC 0.19.1 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * /proc is already mounted

 * Mounting /run ...

 * /run/openrc: creating directory

 * /run/lock: creating directory

 * /run/lock: correcting owner

 * Remounting devtmpfs on /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/mqueue ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Restoring SELinux contexts in /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating list of required static device nodes for the current kernel ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting fuse control filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting SELinux filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Restoring SELinux contexts in /sys ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries for /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

starting version 225

 [ ok ]

 * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

 [ ok ]

rc sysinit logging stopped at Sat Jul  9 18:46:21 2016

rc boot logging started at Sat Jul  9 18:46:21 2016

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 [ ok ]

 * /run/lvm: creating directory

 * Starting lvmetad ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/mapper/gentoo-root: clean, 3717/983040 files, 234046/3932160 blocks

/dev/mapper/gentoo-home: clean, 12/32768000 files, 2107224/131072000 blocks

/dev/mapper/gentoo-usr is mounted.

e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.

/dev/mapper/gentoo-var: clean, 17867/6553600 files, 526216/26214400 blocks

/dev/mapper/gentoo-opt: clean, 286/3276800 files, 274769/13107200 blocks

/dev/mapper/gentoo-tmp: clean, 13/814400 files, 91836/3253248 blocks

/dev/sdb2: clean, 359/24384 files, 28720/97280 blocks

 * Operational error

 [ !! ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 * Creating mtab symbolic link

 [ ok ]

/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 91: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/swap/tasks: No such file or directory

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 91: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/sysctl/tasks: No such file or directory

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to claymore ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [us] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Sat Jul  9 18:46:26 2016

rc default logging started at Sat Jul  9 18:46:26 2016

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 91: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/cronie/tasks: No such file or directory

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

/lib64/rc/sh/rc-cgroup.sh: line 91: /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc/net.eth0/tasks: No such file or directory

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

sending commands to master dhcpcd process

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting sshd ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Sat Jul  9 18:46:28 2016

```

that's before rc start,

there is line :mout /dev/mapper/gentoo-usr as new /usr

it's pop up so quick,

i can't remember

----------

## 83657664

i see one link :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7352894.html

solve my problem

NeddySeagoon,

thanks any way.

this topic is closed.

----------

